# Silverstone ALTA S1



## PaddieMayne (Jun 3, 2019)

Is this finally the replacement for the amazing Fortress FT02? If it is i do like the case and would consider purchasing it to replace my FT02 but not sure about the fans, think id of preferred the upgraded AP183 instead.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 3, 2019)

Nope, silverstone using much plastic recently and weird design with overpriced stuff


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jun 3, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> Nope, silverstone using much plastic recently and weird design with overpriced stuff


The case is all Aluminium and Glass.


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 4, 2019)

No, for me it isn't (...the spiritual successor of FT02). Half the functionality is gone out the window: the U-shape unibody provided elegant clearance and breathing room from the floor/desk, it is gone here.... No 5.25 bays, not a single one and a bunch of small other things, which I'd address when I have better review of Alta S1. All the original needed was: a PSU shroud, slight optimization for watercooling setups (not for me, but many others requested), a handle of some sort (pretty please ), window optimization and some small current trend updates. That's all. I wouldn't re-design FT02 completely, it's just the overall silhouette is so good


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jun 4, 2019)

lZKoce said:


> No, for me it isn't (...the spiritual successor of FT02). Half the functionality is gone out the window: the U-shape unibody provided elegant clearance and breathing room from the floor/desk, it is gone here.... No 5.25 bays, not a single one and a bunch of small other things, which I'd address when I have better review of Alta S1. All the original needed was: a PSU shroud, slight optimization for watercooling setups (not for me, but many others requested), a handle of some sort (pretty please ), window optimization and some small current trend updates. That's all. I wouldn't re-design FT02 completely, it's just the overall silhouette is so good





I pretty much agree the FT02 just needed more cable management room, heres mine, heavily modifies for watercooling.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 19, 2019)

Almost the same interior as the RV02 except you've removed the drive bays and a 180mm fan by the looks of thing inorder to fit the pump/res at the front

looks like not much room for drives in there though






the really nice bit is the side panel being a hinged door that's a nice touch


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jun 20, 2019)

I actually  do like the case but i need to know if those new 200mm fans are effective as good as the 180 AP series.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 20, 2019)

PaddieMayne said:


> I actually  do like the case but i need to know if those new 200mm fans are effective as good as the 180 AP series.


With your setup are you really going to use stock fans and not something, y'know, of a bit more quality?


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jun 21, 2019)

Well the 180 AP fans were the stock fans on the FT02, that was one of the original cases selling points, which is why id like to know if these new 200mm stock fans are as good.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 22, 2019)

PaddieMayne said:


> Well the 180 AP fans were the stock fans on the FT02, that was one of the original cases selling points, which is why id like to know if these new 200mm stock fans are as good.




They should be atleast as effective but at lower speeds so quieter so instead of 700/1200rpm thay should do 500/1500 rpm or there abouts and put out roughly 140CFM max


----------

